# Custom Build Wait Times



## DmofoT (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok, here is a poll for all of you who have had custom frames built. I'm sitting at 15 weeks waiting on a frame from Dean and I'm wondering if this is about average for most custom builders or if Dean just cant get it together.

DT


----------



## Que? (Dec 30, 2003)

DmofoT said:


> Ok, here is a poll for all of you who have had custom frames built. I'm sitting at 15 weeks waiting on a frame from Dean and I'm wondering if this is about average for most custom builders or if Dean just cant get it together.
> 
> DT


What did you order from them?

I know that Dean seems to occasionally get bashed for taking a long time around here, but they had my frame to me in about 6 weeks. I think that they tend to "batch" certain frames at any point in time, so the length of time depends on where they are in their production schedule. That said, they still oughta be able to get you a realistic time estimate.

-Que?


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

dean's renounded for their lying and long wait times. I know someone who waited 4 months.

Then again, my 1st custom MTB took 21/2 months, but the second two from the same company took a week (jericho).

My custom roadie bike took 2 weeks. That was from IF.


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Start to finish in 100 days*

I went full custom on my Ti Phil Woods from IndyFab and it took 100 days from the day I submitted the order to the day it arrived.

I was satisfied with the lead time, but very pleased with the quality of the frame and the service could not be beat.

JS


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

-indy fab (xc bike with 16" stays, reinforced disc mount, big tire clearance): sent check, a few weeks later, got told short stays were impossible, then that my favorite tire probably couldn't be made to fit with satisfactory clearance, short stays or not. asked for money back. 8 weeks later, no refund, phone tag, emailed IF late, around midnight, talked to someone who said he was in california doing rep work and that he'd call IF first thing the next morning to figure it out. i called the next morning- same guy (supposed to be in CA)answered the phone. finally got my money via regular us post after having been promised 2-day fed ex. sent money to merlin, then they told me they couldn't build the bike. money came back in three days flat. a few months later lloyd from IF sent an email apologizing for what happened.
tom teesdale no. 1 (xc bike with 16" stays, custom mono-seatstays, reinforced disc mount, big tire clearance): 6 wks, great quality
tom teesdale no. 2 (trials bike, nothing too weird): 7 wks
not trying to start anything here, it seems like most people have had really good luck with IF, i might just be an exception.
tim


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

*Dean is not like th rest of the industry*

I ordered Dean Colonel EBB Singlespeed last spring. It took 16 weeks to get he frame. I was origionally told 6 weeks. I wouldnt have gotten upset about that at all if they had just been honest about the schedule. I was told repeditly 2 weeks. That was my 3rd custom frame I had ever ordered so I was famiar with the process with some more reputable builders. Now that I have had my Dean 6 months I have to say it totaly rocks. It is fast, light, tough, and rides oh-so smooth. Deans are a bargain the welding is as good as 7 and Moots but hey cost consederably less you just have to be patient.


----------



## DmofoT (Jan 6, 2004)

Que? said:


> What did you order from them?
> 
> I know that Dean seems to occasionally get bashed for taking a long time around here, but they had my frame to me in about 6 weeks. I think that they tend to "batch" certain frames at any point in time, so the length of time depends on where they are in their production schedule. That said, they still oughta be able to get you a realistic time estimate.
> 
> -Que?


Well it's actually an Ionic, but that's just Dean's steel bike company, same people. I ordered in mid-October and was told 4 weeks. I had heard about their wait times so I told them it was ok if it was going to take longer, but I just want a realistic wait time. I won't go into the details of it all, but it's been 15 weeks now, which is a little disappointing. They did apologize and they will be expediting shipping for free. I'm not going to bash them as I haven't even seen the bike yet, and my only gripe so far is the wait time, but then again, it wouldn't be custom if I didn't have to wait for it right...ha. I'm just really anxious to get the frame, so it's killing me...

DT


----------



## DmofoT (Jan 6, 2004)

SS Jerry said:


> I went full custom on my Ti Phil Woods from IndyFab and it took 100 days from the day I submitted the order to the day it arrived.
> 
> I was satisfied with the lead time, but very pleased with the quality of the frame and the service could not be beat.
> 
> JS


Yea if I only had the flow, your bike is straight up sick man! Congratulations. It's truely a piece of art and that paint job rocks.

DT


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

*With my Seven..................*

............it was just Seven weeks. They tell you the day you order it how long it will be. You can track its progress through areas of their shop from their website with a number and password they give you. No sleepless nights, no guesswork.


----------



## DmofoT (Jan 6, 2004)

*Awesome*



Mike T. said:


> ............it was just Seven weeks. They tell you the day you order it how long it will be. You can track its progress through areas of their shop from their website with a number and password they give you. No sleepless nights, no guesswork.


That's really awesome! I can only imagine if it was like that at all builders. Of course, I guess that goes with the money. For what the Seven cost, I probably could have flown out to CO a couple of times to visit the shop and see the bike in person, ha. It's all relative, right?

Like the avatar by the way...

DT


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Just tell me! Say it!*

I was quoted 5-7 weeks for my custom Curtlo.

Turned out to be 5 months to the day (assuming it arrives today). It seems to be a common trend of small builders to radically mis-quote their lead times. I can handle someone saying "you won't see this until next year", as opposed to "yep, almost there. Any day nowwwwww....." followed by weeks of more waiting. I don't get it.

HW


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

*Waits....*

IF # 1 Crown Jewel Road Bike - 6 weeks

IF #2 Custom 29"er - 11 days (yes, you read right...maybe they were slow?)

IF #3 Deluxe - 5 Weeks (my wife's bike)

Dean - still waiting...12 weeks?

Ibis Mojo - 8 weeks (wow, that was a while ago)


----------



## 32x18 (Jan 6, 2004)

same deal as DmofoT. dean said 4 - 6 weeks and i expected 10 -12 weeks. frame arrives 11 weeks to the day of order ( last friday ). problem was they were never upfront about the state of the frame and kept pushing it out. best part...told it had already shipped when it had not even left the building..ha


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

7 weeks, 3 days... and counting....


----------



## singlespeedy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Build time*

It took Tom Teesdale three weeks from the time I placed my order tell I got my frame. It is a fine ride too I might add.


----------



## DmofoT (Jan 6, 2004)

32x18 said:


> same deal as DmofoT. dean said 4 - 6 weeks and i expected 10 -12 weeks. frame arrives 11 weeks to the day of order ( last friday ). problem was they were never upfront about the state of the frame and kept pushing it out. best part...told it had already shipped when it had not even left the building..ha


Nice, so how does it ride, was it worth the wait? Yea, I wish 11 weeks was all I had to wait. As it's going now, I still haven't heard from them so I need to call again since they were supposed to call last Wednesday.

DT


----------



## 32x18 (Jan 6, 2004)

check your private messages....the frame finish and ride is as nice as any ti frame i have ridden ( litespeed, moots, seven ) but the price is really what did it for me. no frills on the frame but the welds are tits and the alignment is spot-on. was it worth the extra effort to make sure they delivered in some kinda of resonable time frame...probably


----------



## Ichabod (Jan 6, 2004)

*Similar for me with Siete*

I called and asked the lead time (during a slow period, I think it was November), and was told 6 weeks. When I got around to ordering it was spring, and they were busier. I was told 8 weeks, I said "Oh, I need it in 6". They said "Okay, six weeks then" and did it in six weeks. 
I have a hunch, somewhere there's a person with a seven who ordered it in Spring of 1999, and it took two weeks longer than they said because they did mine instead because I whined.


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

*6 months!*

It took about 6 months to get my Boulder Starship Ti. Boulder kept telling me there were problems with the quality of the Risse shocks they were getting, and didn't want to send out bikes that would be back under warenty in a short time. Could be true? but it was worth the wait - still the best short travel bike i've ever riden!


----------



## tube_ee (Feb 1, 2004)

Rivendell quoted me 12 - 14 months. Which is good, considering that that gives me a year to come up with the rest of the cash. 300 down, 2100 to go!! I don't know what I would have done if Grant had said 6 weeks. 11 days??? Wow.

Some builders have really long backlogs. Riv's is about a year, Richard Sachs is 18 - 24 months. Some frames take more handwork than others. When you see what goes into one of the top lugged steel frames, it becomes really obvious why all production bikes are TIG welded. For a frame like a Rivendell, Richard Sachs, or any of the others, 15 - 30 hours is the norm, before the bike even goes to paint. Add in a paint job of Joe Bell quality, and the total goes up even higher.

--Shannon "Anticipation" Menkveld


----------



## Farmer (Jan 1, 2004)

DmofoT said:


> Ok, here is a poll for all of you who have had custom frames built. I'm sitting at 15 weeks waiting on a frame from Dean and I'm wondering if this is about average for most custom builders or if Dean just cant get it together.
> 
> DT


Just received my Ionic JR yesterday. It is beautiful and flawless. EBB, disc only. It was sitting on my doorstep 5 weeks from the day I ordered it. I was very happy with this short wait for a custom frame. Three cheers for Ionic!


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*dean sucks.....*

It is hard to have confidence in a frame builder when they have told you for four weeks that the frame is tacked and waiting for finish work, and then you find out that they dont even have the proper tubes yet......and then when you call and express your dissatisfaction they say "let us know if we can help you in the future"....

piss off dean!


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*good experience w/ Curtlo*

I got my Solo Mountaineer frame from Doug exactly when he promised, 2 months to the day.

When I ordered a Mountaineer gearie for 5" fork last winter, Doug got it to me in 2 weeks!

Custom builders will take longer than they quote, most times. I think this is because of the nature of people who do craftsman work and are self-employed. Most work at their own pace, and can do better work when left alone to do so. Talk to any cabinet maker, custom furniture maker, master carpenter, welder... those who take pride in their work usually don't want someone telling them how to do that work.

OTOH, I know some custom craftsmen or builders are very conscious of how long they take and think that punctual delivery is critical. Just seems that most are not building steel MTB frames. I wonder if custom road frame builders are any different?


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*I agree....*

that many custom bulders take longer than quoted, and I understand the reasons why....however, two to three times longer than quoted is unacceptable....many people have reported 12-15 week wait times from dean, all the while being told that it would take 4-5 weeks.....

I know plenty of small builders that get frames done in a professional, timely manner...I would spend the extra money and get your frame built right and in a timely manner.....seven, moots, strong, and a few others have a good reputaion as far as honesty and punctuality goes....dean does not.



gonzostrike said:


> I got my Solo Mountaineer frame from Doug exactly when he promised, 2 months to the day.
> 
> When I ordered a Mountaineer gearie for 5" fork last winter, Doug got it to me in 2 weeks!
> 
> ...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

pretty much my experience with DEAN/Ionic, too. and mine was a stock size-not custom at all. 
same thing too on the shipping thing. i was told several times it had ben shipped, when it wasn't even out the door yet. 
love the frame, but i'd have to think hard about ordering from them again.

my curtlo geared hardtail was about a week overdue. i expected anywhere from a week to a month on it, just from what i'd heard of custom builders in general. 

i had to ream the seattube out on it a bit, as it was weld/heat distorted, and i couldnt'get my post to go in the frame. to be fair, doug gave me the option of doing that, having a shop do it, or sending it back. i just grabbed a big ******* file and did it smooth myself.


----------



## DmofoT (Jan 6, 2004)

*It's the end...*

Well the saga has ended...

Wait for the new post.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=5210

DT


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

aosty said:


> 7 weeks, 3 days... and counting....


*burp*

10 weeks, 5 days... still waiting...


----------



## DmofoT (Jan 6, 2004)

*Follow-Up*

As a follow-up to my situation:

I called Dean today to start dealing with my refund. I spoke to John and everything is as it should be. He talked me through the whole refund process and how it would work. He also made sure I understood first off that there was no illwill and that they were sorry things turned out the way they did and that he hoped if there was anything they could do in future to give him a call. By giving me a full refund, they aren't just biting the frame, but a custom paint job by Spectrum (red to orange fade, front to back) and shipping both ways. I know they did the right thing and I respect that.

So as it happens though, if anyone is in the market for a super nice disc specific, equipped with EBB, Johnny Rotten, with slick custom paint job, and you don't want to wait for it - call Dean and speak to John about it. I'm sure he can hook you right up as soon as UPS delivers the frame back to them.

DT


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

DmofoT said:


> So as it happens though, if anyone is in the market for a super nice disc specific, equipped with EBB, Johnny Rotten, with slick custom paint job, and you don't want to wait for it - call Dean and speak to John about it. I'm sure he can hook you right up as soon as UPS delivers the frame back to them.


Cool, what size and specs? 

I really respect your decision - very ballsy! I ordered my Dean knowing that it will take a very long time and their estimates will be worthless... so I'm going to wait it out.


----------



## DmofoT (Jan 6, 2004)

aosty said:


> Cool, what size and specs?
> 
> I really respect your decision - very ballsy! I ordered my Dean knowing that it will take a very long time and their estimates will be worthless... so I'm going to wait it out.


It's a medium (17.5") size frame. Went with 2 sets of water bottle bosses, the custom paint as mentioned above, disc specific, pinch bolt EBB, and I think cable routing is on the bottom of the top tube (but I can't remember about that one).

Good luck with the waiting!

DT


----------



## dirtshark (Mar 4, 2004)

*Custom Build*



DmofoT said:


> Ok, here is a poll for all of you who have had custom frames built. I'm sitting at 15 weeks waiting on a frame from Dean and I'm wondering if this is about average for most custom builders or if Dean just cant get it together.
> 
> DT


I orderd a custom kish bike totaly custom not off the "off the shelf custom" from the time i talked to the owner to place the order till i recieved it was 3 weeks!! cutsom ti frame.go to www.kishbike.com and send him a e-mail!!!!! jim kish teaches the ti frame building class at UBI that gary helfrich used to teach so i think he is one of the best ti welders out there.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

13 weeks, 3 days, 11 hours....


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

My PW PISSOFF #10 is finally in customs at the border, should be just a few days now. Wait Time...........12 OCT 03. But it will be worth it.


----------



## wumpy (Mar 5, 2004)

*Jim Kish is great...*



dirtshark said:


> I orderd a custom kish bike totaly custom not off the "off the shelf custom" from the time i talked to the owner to place the order till i recieved it was 3 weeks!! cutsom ti frame.go to www.kishbike.com and send him a e-mail!!!!! jim kish teaches the ti frame building class at UBI that gary helfrich used to teach so i think he is one of the best ti welders out there.


I have 3 Kish's. Two ti, both times 3 weeks. One steel 5 weeks, but 3 weeks at painter. He is quick, honest, and makes great bikes, I would highly recommend. I used to work for a Dean dealer. Quickest time ever on a ti bike. 3.5 months. Average was about 6 months. They lie to the customers, dealers... everyone.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

You guys are nuts.. When I ordered my Vulture, Wade said 4-5 weeks, well 4 weeks later I had the bike at my door, all the way from Oregon to Florida... Go with Vulture.
SB


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Skipping the ugly details, it finally showed up after 17 weeks, 0 days.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*17 Weeks? Ouch*

That is the wait time of three of my custom bikes combined. Still, let us know if it was worth it.

miles


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm currently 4 weeks into a quoted 6 week wait for my curtlo. time will only tell if I actually get it in 6 weeks or 6 months. 

ryan s.


----------



## brownbike (Jan 15, 2004)

I like to think of the wait as a test of the soul. Or I'm in denial.

67 weeks or so. No worries. It'll be worth it!


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

singlespeedy said:


> It took Tom Teesdale three weeks from the time I placed my order tell I got my frame. It is a fine ride too I might add.


OOOH is that one pictured on T's site? That's the exact bike I NEED. 

I've emailed him a time or two. Three weeks--YIPPEE


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

*Try a lugged roadie*

The first builder to reply to my inquiry said "not taking orders".

Then next one said "27 months".

Then a couple said 4-8 weeks--which sounds quite reasonable. Not like I don't have another bike to ride.


----------



## singlespeedy (Dec 30, 2003)

DirtZilla said:


> OOOH is that one pictured on T's site? That's the exact bike I NEED.
> 
> I've emailed him a time or two. Three weeks--YIPPEE


Yep, same bike. I bugged him to put it on, said he needed some new pix's.


----------



## Zenfrog (Feb 12, 2004)

*I have been waiting since 3/13*

It has never been this hard to wait for anything.
However, only a week later then he said. so far....


----------



## sveinub (Jan 15, 2004)

Mid january I ordered a Kelly Deluxe SS. I was quoted delivery late February/early Mars. Well you know what? I´m still waiting. 

The main reason is that Kelly has moved and was delayed setting up his new shop and having problems getting hold of a new staff, something that is ok really. But the first quoted delivery date was way off. The quote was off with so much that it´s almost funny. Good for me I wasn´t in a hurry getting the frame.

Now finally it seems that Kelly has got his shop up and running and last week he said that the frame should be ready for shipment this week, so by the end of next I should be out on my new bike. 

we´ll see how that goes

What I know though is that the waiting time most likely will be worth it many folds. 

Sveinung


----------



## somms (Apr 1, 2004)

ordered a 29r from IF 3 weeks ago...supposed to be done in a "few more weeks".


----------



## peehead (Jan 23, 2004)

i ordered my curtlo in late november and recieved it in the middle of march. i kept telling doug to take his time because the houghton winters can be mighty long. i still had to wait until the end of april to get out on the trails. the bike is sweet though...i love it.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

My six week wait has turned into an 11 weeks of pure agony.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*It will be worth it*

#10 took 5 months from conception to delivery, but was worth the wait. I now have been held up waiting for some custom parts for it. Soooonnnn I keep telling myself, #10 will be finished. Hope you don't have to wait long.
Now if #22 will get here quickly, they can be finished together. Whole other story.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the pick-up man. 

I just ordered a couple of T's from Brent so that should keep me content for a few days!

You have a second one on the way?


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*#22*



uno-speedo said:


> Thanks for the pick-up man.
> 
> I just ordered a couple of T's from Brent so that should keep me content for a few days!
> 
> You have a second one on the way?


SS CX disc ebb ordered it about three weeks ago.
If your ever up in Vancouver Canada you can take it for a spin(grind), there are hills everywhere.
Time will be nothing when you get your PISSOFF.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm waiting on what I hope will be #1 P.W. SS  

Hi Brent


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

well, six weeks has come and gone and still no Curtlo. Just waiting patiently at this point. I just hope my current frame doesn't take a gigantic **** on me while I'm waiting (the rear triangle is all jacked up.)

ryan s.


----------



## Tracer (Dec 25, 2003)

it took Doug exactly 6 months to get my custom Advanced Mountaineer with painted to match Action Tec ProShock to me to Europe. Quite a while, however I didn´t care as I´ve got more than enough other rides around... The frame is fantastic and at this price you don´t complain! Great!

Pics to follow!


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

Tracer said:


> it took Doug exactly 6 months to get my custom Advanced Mountaineer with painted to match Action Tec ProShock to me to Europe. Quite a while, however I didn´t care as I´ve got more than enough other rides around... The frame is fantastic and at this price you don´t complain! Great!
> 
> Pics to follow!


I just heard from Doug... he's shipping my frame out tomorrow. good times will be had. I may even have a little fiesta in honor of it's arrival. Corona and Tequila for everyone!

ryan s.


----------



## somms (Apr 1, 2004)

somms said:


> ordered a 29r from IF 3 weeks ago...supposed to be done in a "few more weeks".


frame arrived this week, so I think that makes it 5 or 6 weeks. That is what was quoted to me in the beginning, and that is how long it took.


----------



## somms (Apr 1, 2004)

here we go..


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

*Action Tec*



Tracer said:


> it took Doug exactly 6 months to get my custom Advanced Mountaineer with painted to match Action Tec ProShock to me to Europe. Quite a while, however I didn´t care as I´ve got more than enough other rides around... The frame is fantastic and at this price you don´t complain! Great!
> 
> Pics to follow!


Tracer,

I am thinking of having Doug build me a 29er based around an Action Tec fork. I have a few questions about the setup though. E-mail me off board if you do not mind answering some questions about your new bike.

Thanks - Lance 
[email protected]


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 18, 2004)

*Curtlo*

My wife ordered me a Curtlo as an anniversary present  (yes I know how lucky I am!!). Doug quoted an 8 week lead time and it showed up one week late. That was with custom decals to set my bike apart. Doug was straight up regarding the delivery time the whole way and responded promptly to every e-mail my wife sent him. The only reason it was late was his painter got backed up.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

uno-speedo said:


> My six week wait has turned into an 11 weeks of pure agony (05-20-2004 )


And still waiting


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Have you talked to Brent lately*



uno-speedo said:


> And still waiting


I talked to Brent last week and PISSOFF #22 will be sent this week. About 100 days from start to finish.

Hope your PISSOFF arrives soon


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

neville said:


> I talked to Brent last week and PISSOFF #22 will be sent this week. About 100 days from start to finish.
> 
> Hope your PISSOFF arrives soon


Yeah, apparently it went to be shot peened last week. I just like to moan about it...it relieves some anticipation!

Isn't that your PissOff in the gallery already?


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*That's #10 MTB*



uno-speedo said:


> Yeah, apparently it went to be shot peened last week. I just like to moan about it...it relieves some anticipation!
> 
> Isn't that your PissOff in the gallery already?


#22 is SS CX


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

neville said:


> #22 is SS CX


Pervert!

Awesome looking MTB bike btw.


----------



## 20_bandh (May 19, 2004)

Told it had already shipped......hmm sounds familiar



32x18 said:


> same deal as DmofoT. dean said 4 - 6 weeks and i expected 10 -12 weeks. frame arrives 11 weeks to the day of order ( last friday ). problem was they were never upfront about the state of the frame and kept pushing it out. best part...told it had already shipped when it had not even left the building..ha


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

*Custom Strong steel 29er*

I was lucky enough to get measured up by Carl Strong at his shop in Bozeman, MT for my frame. It took about 6 weeks or so for him to get the frame welded up and get the braze-ons finished and about another week or so to get in the color of powder coat I wanted on the frame (zesty orange) because the powder they had in the shop was contaminated. So, alltogether it took about 7 weeks and was worth every minute as the frame is a work of art. I'll try to post some pics later as my computer or MTBR is flaking out now and won't let me open my attachments.


----------



## dirtshark (Mar 4, 2004)

*Kish*



DmofoT said:


> Ok, here is a poll for all of you who have had custom frames built. I'm sitting at 15 weeks waiting on a frame from Dean and I'm wondering if this is about average for most custom builders or if Dean just cant get it together.
> 
> DT


custom ti frame 3 weeks start to finish!! www.kishbike.com
jim teaches the ti welding class at UBI and is a killer guy!!!


----------

